

Hacking Ideas for Content - Webinar - jontucker
http://www.competeonweb.com/events/upcoming-events/?utm_source=social&utm_hackernews=forum&utm_campaign=webinar090512_hackernews

======
jontucker
I'll be honest, I've been browsing HN for years but never posted as you can
see from my history lol.

But seriously, I thought this was something the HN crowd would enjoy. We're
putting together a lot of content around how to generate large lists of
potential ideas for blog posts (or other content) in any industry.

For example, if you're interested in the broad topic of ruby on rails, we're
going to discuss how to make a Google Doc that does all of the following
automagically... (1) goes to Topsy.com to search for Tweets linking to ruby on
rails topics (i.e. <http://goo.gl/36eaW>) (2) scrapes all of the tweets as
well as actual links the tweets were about into the spreadsheet (3) scrapes
the # of tweets for each piece of content into the spreadsheet so you can sort
by this to identify popular content over various periods of time.

That's just a quick snippet of what we'll go over on the webinar, but I think
the a few people on HN might find this helpful for hacking content ideas to
promote their products and sites.

------
randyteamauto
Interesting.... a screen scrape of posts. Interesting manner to do some market
research as well.

Think the webinar will be valuable for us and our client base. This stuff just
keeps on growing! Maybe someday we'll be able to just think of what we want
done and shazam... done! Yes one day......

~~~
jontucker
That's the goal - a tool that shazam does it all! Google Docs actually goes a
LONG way if you know how to use coding within your Google spreadsheets (which
we'll cover).

------
dtmfcc
I'm new to this, but it sounds very interesting. Will your webinar have
reference notes or a PowerPoint available for download? What you're describing
sounds complex -- would love to have notes to refer to later. Thanks!

~~~
jontucker
We'll have a recap blog post / video after, but not a full download of the
powerpoints. Yes, it's a bit complex - attending is best to really get the
feel for things, but we'll provide resources to look back on after.

If you can't attend, you can jump on our list as we repeat these events
periodically.

